# Turkey Time!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

If you have Turkey for any of the Holidays this season, here is the cooking and carving guide (and some other pertinent articles) linked from the Home Page:

 

*Table Manners
**
What to Wear for Winter*


----------

